# Paras Dressage TV coverage?



## Booboos (1 September 2012)

Perhaps I am being thick but I can't figure this one out.

For the Olympics I watched all of the dressage on the extra BBC satelite chanels and I think there was some coverage via the 'red' button as well. Why can't I find the Para Dressage? I know the Paras are on Chanel 4 and I have seen some of the general coverage, but that has very very little dressage in it. Am I missing something or are they not bothering to show it? I haven't seen any of the Team GB tests which is really disappointing.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (1 September 2012)

I'm feeling exactly the same, i'll be watching here for an answer.  
If they just haven't bothered showing it then I will be very very angry!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (1 September 2012)

No, you are not thick, C4 are mega-merdique! I have had the tv on a lot (huge pile of ironing lol) and have seen two random tests either side of an ad break, Lee Pearson's test plus interview , shown at a random time during an update and a brief sentence saying the team were in the lead whilst showing two riders presumably Brits trotting a bit. That is the sum total- despite them having cameras at Greenwich and featuring Lee heavily in their trailers. Very very annoyed with C4!!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (1 September 2012)

It might be on C4 today after 2pm CET as it's mentioned in RT but don't hold your breath!


----------



## Booboos (1 September 2012)

I see, very disappointing. I'll have a look later and see if there is a feedback page on the C4 website to complain about this.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (1 September 2012)

Booboos said:



			I see, very disappointing. I'll have a look later and see if there is a feedback page on the C4 website to complain about this.
		
Click to expand...

I've been told to use social media, either facebook or twitter because they monitor these more? I've just done a Facebook post about it. 

http://www.facebook.com/C4Paralympics

They can't do anything unless lots of people complain to be honest.
Just said they'll show Pearson at 2:45 this aft on C4..


----------



## Booboos (1 September 2012)

Ah yes that's a much better idea! Will post on FB.


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2012)

Apparently it's on C4 at 2.45pm today - but who knows?????  I'm not really impressed by any of the coverage - it's all too bitty and too many back stories (which would be interesting if there was more than one channel covering all the disciplines) so I don't think any of the sports are really being covered properly (although cycling and swimming are getting a fair amount).  I think these athletes are amazing and deserve far better - the Paras are after all the second largest sporting event in the world!


----------



## Booboos (1 September 2012)

I completely agree. THey are covering it as if the sport is not interesing enough by itself but needs the 'human interest' story to get it going - not true at all! Stop the adverts and the endless blah-blah and let us watch the sport!


----------



## criso (1 September 2012)

I think C4 failed to get the broadcast rights for Para dressage from the OBC. So they are not allowed to broadcast it live


----------



## Indy (1 September 2012)

Dressage has been on C4 today - they're interviewing Natasha Baker now


----------



## Indy (1 September 2012)

They have just interviewed a chap called Ricky and have done a bit of a piece on Lee Pearson as he is riding later on.  Dressage is on this afternoon it's just mixed in with the other sports so you might have to watch some stuff from the track and pool and the velodrome too.

They seemed to cover a lot of dressage yesterday along with the cycling so I don't think C4 have done a bad job.  I'm not really a big dressage fan but I have enjoyed the C4 coverage more than the Olympic coverage what I saw.

To be honest I'm just waiting for the cycling and enjoying the bits inbetween - Richard Whitehead winning gold was fabulous!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (1 September 2012)

Rowreach - I think they've been telling you porkies.  D4 at the moment 2.53 looks like a velodrome and bikes.  They've just put up the scheduling for the other 3 para channels and there was  no dressage.  Obviously missed some earlier as someone claims to have seen it.  Just a shame they can't tell us when they will put anything on.


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Rowreach - I think they've been telling you porkies.  D4 at the moment 2.53 looks like a velodrome and bikes.  They've just put up the scheduling for the other 3 para channels and there was  no dressage.  Obviously missed some earlier as someone claims to have seen it.  Just a shame they can't tell us when they will put anything on.
		
Click to expand...

You are so right DCL   C4 Breakfast today had the first "schedule" I've seen, and it definitely said dressage at 2.45pm - and now there's not a mention of it anywhere.  Sucks really ...

They managed to show Natasha's test earlier but blink and you'd miss it.  Absolutely rubbish coverage C4


----------



## madmav (1 September 2012)

At least the three online options are allowing me to watch now - I'm no longer in the wrong territory (North London, you have recognition). But, sadly, still none of them are dressage. I missed Natasha, but they have uploaded her winning test on C4 site.
I really wanted to see more riders as I can relate to these guys and their riding a lot more than Carl Hester and co. They are still amazing riders with some wonderful horses, but because of having to over-come their physical impairments, it makes their riding more accessible for me to watch and understand - if that makes sense.


----------



## madmav (1 September 2012)

criso said:



			I think C4 failed to get the broadcast rights for Para dressage from the OBC. So they are not allowed to broadcast it live
		
Click to expand...

Who are the OBC? Let me at them. How can the rights be different for the paralympics?


----------



## Indy (1 September 2012)

They are just doing a medal ceremony in the velodrome for Sarah Storey - GB gold and then they are going live to dressage


----------



## Indy (1 September 2012)

Sorry about the running commentary but I dislocated my knee so I'm laid up....but I think we are going to be watching Jon Allen Butterworth riding for gold next but they definitely said they would be going to the dressage soon!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2012)

That was lovely, but where are the rest... I want to see more!


----------



## criso (1 September 2012)

madmav said:



			Who are the OBC? Let me at them. How can the rights be different for the paralympics?
		
Click to expand...

should have written obs Olympic broadcasting service. They own the rights and tv channels bid for the rights. C4 outbid the BBC for the Paralympics. I'm not sure how or why but C4 did not buy the rights for all sports and dressage was one of about a dozen they didn't buy the rights to. They can't broadcast live but can with a 15 min delay

So I'm not sure anything can be done now


----------



## Sadika (1 September 2012)

Watched Channel 4 for quite abit this afternoon and actually managed to watch Lee's test and interview with him and Ricky in the studio. Well done Lee - silver - Gentleman was a little tricky to start with but improved and did some lovely work.


----------



## criso (1 September 2012)

http://www.standard.co.uk/olympics/...-after-switching-to-the-7pm-news-8099627.html

More info here.  Dressage was not part of the package offered so C4 have to film it themselves and then wait for the OBS to put its graphics on it hence the delay.


----------

